# Hi Hi Hi!



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello there!
Im very new to breeding, I currently only have four mice, but I love them all! 
I can't wait to get into this amazing community and show off my beauties! ^^ :mrgreen: 
I could also use help in identifying the colors of my mice.


----------



## Mionemouse (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forum. I would love to see photos of your four little ones


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Welcome  Also looking forward to pictures


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Mionemouse said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum. I would love to see photos of your four little ones


Alrighty! ^^
Here are my mice!
This is Beemo (BMO) I know she is a satin coat, but Im not too sure on the color. She looks to have the Yellow gene, but as to which "color" she is, I am stumped. She is also going to be a mother by the end of this month! yay!(all of these photos have been altered to be as true to color as possible )








http://th00.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2 ... 6lnl9l.jpg

This is Peppermint Butler, my only male and so sweet! He is also a satin, but his colors stump me too. I think it's because the satin has lightened his colors? But I also have a black and white female satin, and she sure is black!








http://th04.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2 ... 6lnl30.jpg

This is Doctor Princess, lol. Just a cute little PEW. She has larger ears than all of my mice, and is a fatty too. lol. I bought her from the Petstore (terrible I know) Thinking she was pregnant and not wanting her to have babies in a cage with 70 other mice, but turns out, shes just fat. lol








http://th05.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2 ... 6lnl7i.jpg

And Finally we have Lumpy Space Princess. I believe she is a long hair satin, but her coat isn't that long. She's very cute, but what a pain. I don't think I will ever be able to tame her. She's quite the bully all around. She's mean to the other girls and mean to me. And she spends all day trying to escape. So I have separated her and she seems to be much happier alone. I wuold love to breed her and get long haired babies, but her temperament is not desired :/.








http://th05.deviantart.net/fs71/PRE/i/2 ... 6lnl5h.jpg


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome! You must be excited for the newest Adventure Time episode tonight! I'm totes jelly on all your satins, btw.

As for coats & colors:
BMO looks to be a pied recessive yellow. Agreed on the satin.

Peppermint Butler (my favorite non-main, main character) looks like he is pied, and might be a blue? I think Satin actually darkens color, but I could be wrong, in which case someone will speak up. Curious, what's up with his eye?

Doctor Princess is albino, a gene which covers everything else she's carrying. It could be she's genetically a brindle, a color pattern that links up with obesity. Or it could be she's something else & just fat.

LSP, yup on the long hair satin, and her color/pattern would be a pied black. Long haired females don't keep a lot of their coat length, vs. males that do a little better job of it.

Do you know much about genetics? Everything you have pictured here is caused by recessive genes, which will probably need 2 generations to create mice with those features (like Blue, RY, & Longhair). At least you have a lot of satin & pied to work with!


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Peppermint Butler was housed with over 40 different males of various ages. I'm positive he got into a scrap or two.  but he's also squinting caused by the extreme flash on my camera. Haha
Thank you so much for all of the help! I'm very excited to see what all of these recessive genes do to my up and coming babies. I will definitely be giving updates on these mice on a different forum.  babies are due for Beemo sometime between the 24-27th of this month


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Frizzle said:


> Curious, what's up with his eye?


Peppermint Butler was housed with over 40 different males of various ages. I'm positive he got into a scrap or two.  but he's also squinting caused by the extreme flash on my camera. Haha
Thank you so much for all of the help! I'm very excited to see what all of these recessive genes do to my up and coming babies. I will definitely be giving updates on these mice on a different forum.  babies are due for Beemo sometime between the 24-27th of this month


----------

